# Types of core you would use on ZhanChi



## XaveL (Jul 4, 2011)

Im planning to use C4U core. Any more suggestions?


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 4, 2011)

If I switch cores, I automatically go for Alpha I cores. Thin shape and great quality,


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

I just use the core that the cube came with. I'm not fast enough to feel the difference of a core swap it seems.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to use a (*gasp*!) Zhanchi core.


----------



## izovire (Jul 4, 2011)

I will use a ... ummmm... hmmm...


let me think about it.


----------



## izovire (Jul 4, 2011)

I know....A Zhanchi core!!!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 4, 2011)

I always use C4U cores in all my DIYs, though I do have some AI AV and Maru ones.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I always use C4U cores in all my DIYs, though I do have some AI AV and Maru ones.


 
Do you also swap the screws/springs or do you only switch the core?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 4, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Do you also swap the screws/springs or do you only switch the core?


 
I try various configurations. Ordinarily I settle for C4U core and standard springs (C4U springs seems to lead to a bit of a Lingyun popfest!) though I do have a Lingyun that feels really nice with Maru core and springs


----------



## Olji (Jul 4, 2011)

C4U screws and springs in my guhong made it very fun, exploding faces and no corner cutting whatsoever made it a challenge to solve it \o/


----------



## XaveL (Jul 4, 2011)

> C4U screws and springs in my guhong made it very fun, exploding faces and no corner cutting whatsoever made it a challenge to solve it \o/


does c4u screw and springs fail your guhong that much? lol~ maybe i`ll try it some other day on my guhong


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I try various configurations. Ordinarily I settle for C4U core and standard springs (C4U springs seems to lead to a bit of a Lingyun popfest!) though I do have a Lingyun that feels really nice with Maru core and springs


 


Oljibe said:


> C4U screws and springs in my guhong made it very fun, exploding faces and no corner cutting whatsoever made it a challenge to solve it \o/



The screws are too short for most of the cubes I've tried them in (only tried 3 or 4 to be honest). I currently have my MHZ(C4U) core plus screws in a storebought, the screws don't go into the core very far though. I might try CC screws in it which are much longer.
The MHZ springs are too long for the store bought and I haven't found a cube where they properly fit the center pieces yet (too wide).


----------



## XaveL (Jul 5, 2011)

guys, is A2 core good?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure on A2, As I have neither ever had an A2 or A2 core and do not know of any of the common hardware suppliers who sell them.

Certainly AI and AV are commonly used in hybrids. Maybe the AII is the same core as AI?


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 5, 2011)

My A2 cores (at least I think its A2 which I bought in 2008) suck. Pop every cubes I tried in (not suitable for those who prefer loose tension). At tighter tension, you sacrifice corner cutting...

So far C4U +Lingyun=nice.
May try Maru core+lingyun when my next shipment comes in.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 5, 2011)

do cores really change that much? I think if I get the ZhanChi I'll just be keeping the original core in it... Then again, I don't have many cubes =P.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally I don't find core changes beneficial at all. The improvement is negligible unless the previous core broke or is stripped. Anyhow I always go for type a1 cores.


----------



## XaveL (Jul 5, 2011)

aww mann , i`ll wait till my zhanchi arrives and let you guys know if c4u is suitable =)


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 5, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> do cores really change that much? I think if I get the ZhanChi I'll just be keeping the original core in it... Then again, I don't have many cubes =P.



I know A2 cores change my cubes (compared to the original cores). I know C4u core helps me tighten my lingyun more without sacrificing speed. Why it so- don't know.
Having said that, I don't muck around with my guhong or lunhui - they are "good" as is


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 5, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> I know A2 cores change my cubes (compared to the original cores). *I know C4u core helps me tighten my lingyun more without sacrificing speed.* Why it so- don't know.
> Having said that, I don't muck around with my guhong or lunhui - they are "good" as is


 
Maybe you make the screws straight in your c4u core. A crooked screw leads to loose faces.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 5, 2011)

No need to,my zhanchi never pops!


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 5, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Maybe you make the screws straight in your c4u core. A crooked screw leads to loose faces.


My lingyun came pre-assembled.

btw - like your "You Can Be Sub-20 Without Look-Ahead | Episode 1"


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 7, 2011)

I plan for using a Cube4You core


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone thinks switching cores will improve your cube. The only circumstance where I would find it useful would be replacing a storebought will will C4U hardware.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

C4U, maru, and A-I cores keep the screws in straighter than a normal dayan core. But I think that's the only benefit. The screws and springs change every cube ALOT, though. Sometimes it makes it a hundred times worse, other times, it make it your new main. COMBINATIONS

But I'm just gonna use normal zhanchi core.

I was wondering if anyone knew the difference between the zanchi 2nd test version, and the official version. I won iCubeMart contest (with a 140 to 1 chance of winning), and I only get the 2nd prototype. (Which is still awesome) I just didn't know the difference...


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 8, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I don't understand why everyone thinks switching cores will improve your cube. The only circumstance where I would find it useful would be replacing a storebought will will C4U hardware.


 The Dayan cores are incredibly rough and I'd have to think that it would cause more friction with the pieces. Either way I took one look at it when I disassembled and through a C4Y core in it. Who knows if it actually affected anything, but I have more faith in the C4Y cores. They seem better made and I've seen one hit with a hammer =P.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

I use Alpha I


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 9, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> C4U, maru, and A-I cores keep the screws in straighter than a normal dayan core. But I think that's the only benefit. The screws and springs change every cube ALOT, though. Sometimes it makes it a hundred times worse, other times, it make it your new main. COMBINATIONS
> 
> But I'm just gonna use normal zhanchi core.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew the difference between the zanchi 2nd test version, and the official version. I won iCubeMart contest (with a 140 to 1 chance of winning), and I only get the 2nd prototype. (Which is still awesome) I just didn't know the difference...


 
There were only a few minor changes. Nothing that really changed the cube a lot.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

Zhanchi core will be fine. If you are going to switch out anyway, I would use CubeForYou.


----------



## XaveL (Jul 9, 2011)

guys whats the difference between A1 and A2 core?


----------



## Florian (Aug 7, 2011)

Is is possibel to put an A5 core in a ZhanChi that has Anchors in it?


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 8, 2011)

Use a Cube4You core, they keep the screws in strait. Then just use the Dayan screws and springs.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 8, 2011)

Can you put a question mark at the end of the title? What type of person would not put punctuation at the end of a sentence?


----------



## JyH (Aug 8, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Can you put a question mark at the end of the title? What type of person would not put punctuation at the end of a sentence?


 
The title is still proper without a question mark. Plus, he can't edit the title of his thread.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 8, 2011)

JyH said:


> he can't edit the title of his thread.


 
Oh...


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 9, 2011)

I put a Cube4You core in mine, never even tried the Dayan core. Hands down the best cube I own!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What type of person would not put punctuation at the end of a sentence?


 
I know! What a bad person.


----------



## DrJorge (Aug 12, 2011)

my zhanchi core broke, an im making cube order from icubemart. So i was wondering should i get a a1 core w/o screws and springs(zhanchi springs i still have) or c4y or just a zhanchi core...


----------



## DrJorge (Aug 20, 2011)

I think its been long enough to bump  Anyone?


----------



## MostEd (Aug 20, 2011)

its a week, not a year....

Cheese11 says some stuff


----------



## Glow (Mar 23, 2012)

*Core changes?*

I have a Zhanchi and a Guhong, and I heard of people who switched their cores out.
And i was wondering what cores you switched to.
So if anyone could tell me if i should switch the cores, and if so which core to switch to.

P.s. I wanna buy 2 more guhongs, maru llube, and stickers,
anyone have any ideas where to buy?


----------



## samchoochiu (Mar 23, 2012)

zhanchi try them with c4y screws and springs and core

guhong I use the AV core and its good. (with dayan hardware)


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 23, 2012)

My store, thecubicle.us, has GuHongs. We have free shipping if you are in the US.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 24, 2012)

the combination of core size+spring/screw length is what changes the feel. May I reccomend ghost hand core/spring/screw combo?


----------

